# Designer Anabolic Steroid Control Act of 2012



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2012)

Designer Anabolic Steroid Control Act of 2012 Questions and Answers with Rick Collins Q: What is the ?Designer Anabolic Steroid Control Act of 2012?? A: It?s a Senate Bill (SB 3431) introduced by Senators Orrin Hatch (R-Utah) and Sheldon Whitehouse (D-R.I.) and referred to the Judiciary Committee. If passed by Congress, it will amend the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

